# Preening!



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, I'm new! I recently adopted a cockatiel from someone and I feel like I've totally lucked out in the bonding department. The family he came from was very loving and Elvis is very outgoing and seems to already love me. However, he loves to preen my boyfriend and I, which isn't bad, but he likes to try and preen moles and picks at your nails - which hurts! 

We've been trying to make a squawking sound to show him that it is really unpleasant when he tries to remove a hang nail or a mole, but he doesn't totally seem to get it. (this kinda makes it seem like I'm a Mole-y un-manicured girl but I'm not! hehe)

I'm wondering how I could teach him that he doesn't need to help remove moles and give us manicures? 

Thansk for your help!


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

You could try just pulling him away and distracting him with something else, unfortunately it's just something they naturally do, they're so curious lol. I'd stop doing the squawking thing though, he probably finds it amusing and might keep preening your moles to make you make the noise again.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

that's funny if he is amused by making me squeel! hehe

He is quite the character, thats for sure! 

I am still amazed that he didn't need any alone time or anything when I brought him home. I thought for sure he'd want to just be quiet in his cage for the day and get used to the new surroundings. Nope! I took him out of the cage and he made himself right at home on everyone's shoulder. Now, only three days later, it's like he's lived with us his entire life


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

He is an adorable looking tiel! My cockatiels like to try the mole removal thing too. Pepper was the worst, and after a while of gently pushing her away and distracting her with something else, the novelty seemed to wear off. Hope it does with yours too. As bird brain said, they are very curious little things.


----------

